# Sigelei 100w and battery percentage



## Snape of Vape (7/11/14)

So I've been using the Sigelei 100w and enjoying it so far. 
Today I saw that the battery percentage shows at somewhere around 65% and thought I'd do a quick manual volt reading on the batteries, take them out, both sitting at 3.76 volts. 

Now my question is, would it be fine/safe to run these to 10-0%, or would it be better in the long run to take these batteries out at around 3.7 and charge them?

I did take them out and put them in the charger as when using mechs I usually took them out at around 3.7-3.8 volts.

Appreciate any feedback. Sure @johan and them can give some informed answers


----------



## VandaL (7/11/14)

From what I've read it's safe to run them all the way down to like 3.2(pushing it) but 3.3 is just fine, least for Sony VTC. Not too sure about other brands but I would imagine they would all be about the same 3.4v you should be safe on any battery.

Box mods tend to tell you when u need to change out your battery. My IPV 2 runs my sonys down to 3.2v before it says change battery. haven't noticed any diff in battery life after charge up

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (7/11/14)

Yip, I agree with @VandaL, run it down - should not hurt the batteries. One of the advantages of regulated mods.


----------



## zadiac (8/11/14)

It cuts out automatically and you won't be able to vape.


----------



## Silver (8/11/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> So I've been using the Sigelei 100w and enjoying it so far.
> Today I saw that the battery percentage shows at somewhere around 65% and thought I'd do a quick manual volt reading on the batteries, take them out, both sitting at 3.76 volts.
> 
> Now my question is, would it be fine/safe to run these to 10-0%, or would it be better in the long run to take these batteries out at around 3.7 and charge them?
> ...



How you liking it @Snape of Vape ?
What power have you been using?
What's the battery life been like with 2 batteries in it?
What's the hit like compared to a mech? Does the pulsing feel strange at high power?


----------



## Snape of Vape (8/11/14)

@Silver So far I'm really happy with it. There are some things that bug me, like the fact that the copper pin isn't floating, this means I have to adjust it when I swap tanks etc, but if you swapping tanks, you might as well do a mini turn on a small pin I guess?
Size wise it's fairly big, I think it will take a bit to get used to in terms of pockets etc, as I was using Nemesis type mods before this. Although the Nemmy is also tall, this thing is fat, as in, two batteries side by side fat with some extra cushion! I've read that others have had issues with the fire button, I've had none of those, batteries are easy to get in and out, ribbon comes in really handy in that regard!

On the Aqua I've been keeping it low I guess, 14-18 watts on a dual 0.8ohm coil with rayon. Flavour is amazing and I really enjoy this tank! Hopefully when I get a new replacement chimney for my Kayfun I can really compare what it was like on my mechs. Drippers I have pushed a bit more, but still, nothing over 40 watt (I think that was where I stopped). It just gets really hot around there, and I'm not really into that. But this makes testing juices from things like the Zamplebox awesome as I can really figure out what I like, build a coil that I know performs well in the dripper, and run it through the different wattages, for that, I love this thing!

Battery life is good, as I said earlier, I took them out in the 60% range and that was after a day or so of use. I tend to chain smoke whenever I get to it, so for me, a day or two is amazing! I hated having to carry a battery with me, even if it it was in HRH's handbag. With this I'll be able to just carry the mod and some juice. I think one of my biggest plus points for this is that it has a battery % indicator, I know on the mech I'd be pretty sure what voltage I'm at based on the hit and flavour, but I always had to take it out, use my volt meter, confirm, put batteries back in, screw mech back together, continue. 

What I really like about this is with the power I can get the same experience throughout the battery range. A flavour I tested on the dripper I can figure out where I like it, and then adjust the power so I get a proper decent flavour the entire time on the tank as well. My issue with my mechs were that throughout the battery cycle it would get to a point where I kinda just use it, as I want to get the battery to a point where I can replace it to get a new fresh one with the vape/flavour that I like! 

All in all I'm really happy with it, battery life is good, consistent performance because of the regulated part of things. Also, compared to my bottom firing mechs there's no issue with the fire button going a bit loose or locking a ring before you put it down, seeing that it can't fire in any way before you feel safe to put it down, with the Sigelei, click the button 5 times, leave it, done!

Need to just get over carrying around a big box with a tank on top of that... 

Sorry for the long reply, tried to keep it as short as possible. Do you also have one? Considering a Sigelei?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (8/11/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> @Silver So far I'm really happy with it. There are some things that bug me, like the fact that the copper pin isn't floating, this means I have to adjust it when I swap tanks etc, but if you swapping tanks, you might as well do a mini turn on a small pin I guess?
> Size wise it's fairly big, I think it will take a bit to get used to in terms of pockets etc, as I was using Nemesis type mods before this. Although the Nemmy is also tall, this thing is fat, as in, two batteries side by side fat with some extra cushion! I've read that others have had issues with the fire button, I've had none of those, batteries are easy to get in and out, ribbon comes in really handy in that regard!
> 
> On the Aqua I've been keeping it low I guess, 14-18 watts on a dual 0.8ohm coil with rayon. Flavour is amazing and I really enjoy this tank! Hopefully when I get a new replacement chimney for my Kayfun I can really compare what it was like on my mechs. Drippers I have pushed a bit more, but still, nothing over 40 watt (I think that was where I stopped). It just gets really hot around there, and I'm not really into that. But this makes testing juices from things like the Zamplebox awesome as I can really figure out what I like, build a coil that I know performs well in the dripper, and run it through the different wattages, for that, I love this thing!
> ...



Many thanks for the detailed reply @Snape of Vape 
No need to apologise for the long reply - I should thank you!
Loved reading every word.

Yes, I am keen to get something similar - I suppose the main reason is for what you said about being able to adjust the power to find a good sweet spot for a juice. And also because I just love gadgets. My current juice testing station is quite humble. An IGO-L with a 1.3 ohm coil and a SVD. Gives me the basics but am always keen to find reasons to upgrade 

Interesting point you made about the size issue. I suppose its not ideal in that regard.
For me, it would probably remain a home device.

One last question - do you find the actual vape experience different to a mech at higher power? I.e. does the "pulsing" bother you?


----------



## Snape of Vape (8/11/14)

@Silver Nothing wrong with that setup, this is my first variable wattage and box mod for that matter so I'm not expert at all! 

On the pwm I can write a massive amount of jargon on here that mean nothing to me but I'll just be honest. I have no idea what I'm really supposed to be looking for in that regard, I've noticed that voltages on the same wattage obviously differs with the different coil resistance. I enjoy the vape and I've been using it solely since I got it, still take a vision spinner 2 and nautilus mini when I go out for now though. 

So yeah, on the pwm part of things, I have no idea? Maybe I'm not using high enough wattage to really notice or test this. If anyone can tell me what to build and run I'll gladly report back.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (8/11/14)

All of the above answers i can agree on. Loving the mod. Used it last night at full power, dripping 3mg hi VG juice .... in a restaurant  the owner is keen on vaping, and we were last guests anyway. 2 puffs and the smoke detector went off  

But usually i run it at around 20W with a Kayfun attached. I love my options with it and the battery life. Size does not matter. However, at work my Reo is the device to go for. Because of size and its virtually indestructible.

To me the Sigelei is a winner!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (8/11/14)

Oh... about pulsing: i did not know it and do not feel a difference in vaping quality.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (8/11/14)

Thanks @Snape of Vape and @Tom 
You guys have answered my questions. 
Super

Looks like this is a good type of device for me to go for...


----------



## Tom (8/11/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Snape of Vape and @Tom
> You guys have answered my questions.
> Super
> 
> Looks like this is a good type of device for me to go for...


Do it! 

Seriously.... I have not regretted it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (9/11/14)

@Snape of Vape, I'm glad you got sorted with good answers during my absence, happy vaping!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

